

Ask HN: What are my options to save up for Hacker School in NYC? - eric-hu

I currently work for a consulting shop, but pretty soon I'll be out of a job.  A couple of clients pulled back on their commitments, so the company lacks the cash flow to keep me around.<p>I have 2 years of experience with Ruby on Rails as well as a few months with Backbone.js and Titanium mobile.  I know these skills are pretty marketable right now, however, I'd like to apply to Hacker School this year.  I feel that applying to a full time position would be misleading if I say nothing, or a waste of time if I communicate that I'm interested in working for less than a year.<p>What are my options to build up some more savings to do Hacker School?  I've created an Odesk account but given what I've read here, I'd prefer to explore alternate routes.
======
redspark
Work contract for any number of Rails Shops. I am always looking to sub out
work to GOOD dedicated programmers.

~~~
eric-hu
I added a contact email to my profile. I'd like to talk if you want to sub out
work. I can provide links to my Stackoverflow and Github accounts (my open
source contributions are sparse though)

~~~
redspark
Sent you an email.

